# IspConfig3 und Mydns



## jogy (8. Juni 2009)

Mydns stellt nach einiger Zeit regelmäßig den Dienst ein. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2009)

Check das Syslog.


----------



## jogy (10. Juni 2009)

Habe ich bereits getan aber nicht auffälliges gefunden. Gibt es ein spezielles LOG-File für MyDNS?


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube Du kannst eines in der mydns.conf angeben:

http://mydns.bboy.net/doc/html/mydns_32.html#SEC32


----------



## jogy (11. Juni 2009)

So, dann werde ich den MyDNS-Dienst mal etwas gesprächiger machen und im Auge behalten. Gemacht habe ich das so:

1.) mkdir /var/log/mynds #Verzeichnis erstellt
2.) touch mydns.log        # leere Datei erstellt
3. )suche in -> /etc/mydns.conf
     log = LOG_DAEMON
ersetze duch
     log = /var/log/mydns/mydns.log
4.) MyDNS neu starten mit /etc/init.d/mydns restart
5.) Nachsehen ob in /var/log/mynds/mydns.log ein Eintrag vorhanden ist

Wenn ja = alles richtig gemacht
Wenn nein = alles nochmal überprüfen!


----------



## jogy (18. Juni 2009)

Jetzt war es wieder so weit, MyDNS stellte den Dienst ein. Hier das Logfile:

```
mydns[15179]: mydns: mydns 1.2.8.26 started Thu Jun 11 12:22:03 2009 (listening on 3 addresses)
mydns[15181]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 9: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
mydns[15181]: last message repeated 62 times
mydns[15181]: mydns: 149.20.52.210: TXT version.bind. (850) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task: NOTIMP - qclass not available
mydns[15181]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 9: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
mydns[15181]: last message repeated 32 times
mydns[15181]: mydns: 149.20.52.229: TXT hostname.bind. (1244) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task: NOTIMP - qclass not available
mydns[15181]: mydns: read_tcp_length: no data for fd 9: 127.0.0.1: Client closed TCP connection
mydns[15181]: last message repeated 1734 times
mydns[15181]: mydns: Normal shutdown
mydns[15181]: mydns: server1.mydomain.com up 6d8h35m26s (549326s) 41704 questions (0/s) NOERROR=39577 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=1 NOTIMP=2 REFUSED=2116 (4% TCP, 2035 queries)
mydns[15181]: mydns: terminated
mydns[15181]: mydns: server1.mydomain.com up 6d8h35m26s (549326s) 41704 questions (0/s) NOERROR=39586 SERVFAIL=0 NXDOMAIN=1 NOTIMP=2 REFUSED=2116 (4% TCP, 2035 queries)
mydns[15179]: mydns: Server pid 15181 died
mydns[22698]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9181) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[22698]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9184) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[22698]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (9216) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 7
mydns[22698]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 4 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22698]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 6 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22698]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 8 proto IPV6: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22698]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 200.222.0.34: A mail.kundendomain.de. (9221) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[15179]: mydns: pid 22698 exited due to signal 11
mydns[15179]: mydns: Server pid 22698 died
mydns[22699]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9181) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[22699]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9184) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[22699]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (9216) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 7
mydns[22699]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 4 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22699]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 6 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22699]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 8 proto IPV6: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22699]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 196.27.0.230: MX kundendomain.de. (9221) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[15179]: mydns: pid 22699 exited due to signal 11
mydns[15179]: mydns: Server pid 22699 died
mydns[22700]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9181) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[22700]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9184) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[22700]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (9216) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 7
mydns[22700]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 4 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22700]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 6 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22700]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 8 proto IPV6: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22700]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 196.27.0.230: A mail.kundendomain.de. (9221) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[15179]: mydns: pid 22700 exited due to signal 11
mydns[15179]: mydns: Server pid 22700 died
mydns[22701]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9181) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[22701]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9184) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[22701]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (9216) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 7
mydns[22701]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 4 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22701]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 6 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22701]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 8 proto IPV6: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22701]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 219.141.148.37: A yan.kundendomain.de. (9221) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[15179]: mydns: pid 22701 exited due to signal 11
mydns[15179]: mydns: Server pid 22701 died
mydns[22702]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9181) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 2
mydns[22702]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task 0.0.0.0: 000  (9184) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 5
mydns[22702]: mydns: purge_bad_task() bad task ::: 000  (9216) NEED_TASK_READ, High Priority IO Driven Task => 7
mydns[22702]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 4 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22702]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 6 proto IPV4: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
mydns[22702]: mydns: accept_tcp_query: accept failed on fd 8 proto IPV6: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
```
Warum stürzt MyDNS ab?


----------

